# How do you dispose of poop at home?



## kfreker (Nov 26, 2013)

What are ways you dispose of your ppoop at home? in the outdoor garbage? just wanna hear ideas


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Bag it and toss it in the can outside.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ditto ... trash.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

and the winner for Best Answer is Hambonez. let's hear it dog owners for Hambonez!



Hambonez said:


> Bag it and toss it in the can outside.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Bag it, tie it, trash it (into outside trash cart) like the previous posters.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think there are a lot of different options here, LOL. Either you dig one of those doggie septic systems or put it in the trash, no other ideas come to mind.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

We change our garbage everyday and use odor neutralizing bags for dog poop, so we just use the regular garbage.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

is the "regular garbage" indoors and if it is where is it stored?



Chichan said:


> We change our garbage everyday and use odor neutralizing bags for dog poop, so
> 
> >>>>> we just use the regular garbage.<<<<<


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Trash(the ones close to the house) or leave it out in the field, it sorta goes away....(I thought about composting it, but they are on heartworm and flea/tick drops seasonally)....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I pick it up with a bag and throw it in a trashcan. We keep an old kitchen type trash can (with a lid and a trash bag in it) outside just for this. When gets full, we pull the bag out and throw the whole thing into the big garbage can. We used to toss the little baggies into the big trashcan, but sometimes they stick to the bottom and are hard to get out.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

In rare instances where Toby poops on the balcony, it is bagged and tossed down the garbage chute. 
Outside in the grass, it is bagged and tossed in the trash by the front or back door. 

At my Moms the poops are scooped and tossed into the field, she lives in the country.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I would check to see what your local ordinances are. Around here, it used to be that dog waste HAD to be "sanitarily" disposed of. Which to me as per the actual context of the document, strongly implied flushed down the sewer etc. A bit impractical lol, and frankly, ridiculous. But nonetheless that's what the laws were, in an effort to prevent it from going directly into landfills as bio-hazardous waste.

Nowadays in my area, dog owners are encouraged (expected) to compost it.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Our landfill sells these little cones that you're supposed to burry and compost dog waste in. We don't have one yet so we double bag it, small bags for individual poops as they happen and a bigger bag for those smaller bags, and toss it in the dump. 

Now that we're switching food and Manna's poop is half it's size, I think we can do the compost thing now.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

We have a little poop trash bin in the backyard and toss his poop bags in after walks or do a sweep of the yard once a week and bag all that poop. The little poop bin gets emptied into our larger trash the night before trash pickup.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I try not to bring it home. 95% of the time I throw it in a garbage can in the neighbourhood. We get humid summers and I don't want it near my house as we keep our garbage in the garage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> is the "regular garbage" indoors and if it is where is it stored?


Does it matter? 
Just under the sink.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Like others, bag it and put in the outside trash.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Chichan said:


> Does it matter?
> Just under the sink.


Yeah, some comments and questions do seem rather inane ... :doh: 

Big thanks to you though, for clearing up that mystery. I would've been ripping out my hair all day but now I have the answer.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I won't throw in the trash anywhere inside the house. We just bag it and toss it in to our outside trashcans (in our neighborhood, our trash service provides us with outdoor cans. They sit outside on the side of the house).


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Outdoor trash with a biodegradable bag if he poops during the walk. If he poops right out front (like in the mornings), I usually bring some toilet paper and grab it and take it upstairs to flush it. I do realize this is not always possible, especially for people with big dogs who have big poops... but my dog is 7 lbs so his poops are maybe the size of a tootsie roll... it just seems like a waste to use a single poop bag for that lol.

I read David Suzuki's blog post about how biodegradable bags can't really biodegrade in the conditions of a trash dump, so I have been trying to be more environmentally friendly.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

you guys there are some environmental concerns re: doggie poops I think espec being flushed-- dogs are on meds, excreted in their poop and doesnt it get into the water system that way?

I was flushing my kitty poos down the toilet (we use the plastic litter that sucks up all the moisture so the poops are easy to pick up with TP like Taquitos does) but was told to stop as its not good for the environement (in this case it was about the small potential for cats to carry Toxoplasmosis, which is killing off CA sea otters)... so it makes me wonder about dog poop (in this case the meds in them and what it does to our environment when it breaks down)--

there is some interesting literature on this:

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...cean-fish-absorb-our-drugs-and-suffer-for-it/
https://www.google.com/search?q=Med...ean-news%2Fare-we-medicating-our-fish;320;240


there was a better pic on the front cover of national geographic once-- had a fish made up of pills, but I cant find it....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> you guys there are some environmental concerns re: doggie poops I think espec being flushed-- dogs are on meds, excreted in their poop and doesnt it get into the water system that way?
> 
> I was flushing my kitty poos down the toilet (we use the plastic litter that sucks up all the moisture so the poops are easy to pick up with TP like Taquitos does) but was told to stop as its not good for the environement (in this case it was about the small potential for cats to carry Toxoplasmosis, which is killing off CA sea otters)... so it makes me wonder about dog poop (in this case the meds in them and what it does to our environment when it breaks down)--
> 
> ...


Yeah I can definitely see it being a problem, but wouldn't that hold true for people on meds as well?

I know in my municipality you are not supposed to flush cat poo because of toxoplasmosis. I use biodegradable bags for picking up kitty litter (usually a regular Earth Rated biodegradable bag holds about two days' worth of poop/pee for the kitties).

I am trying to be as environmentally conscious as possible... is there a better alternative to what I am doing? I live in an apartment so I can't have a septic tank thing for doggy waste. Would it be better to bury the poo? I really don't know!! Ahhh


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Yeah I can definitely see it being a problem, but wouldn't that hold true for people on meds as well?
> 
> I know in my municipality you are not supposed to flush cat poo because of toxoplasmosis. I use biodegradable bags for picking up kitty litter (usually a regular Earth Rated biodegradable bag holds about two days' worth of poop/pee for the kitties).
> 
> I am trying to be as environmentally conscious as possible... is there a better alternative to what I am doing? I live in an apartment so I can't have a septic tank thing for doggy waste. Would it be better to bury the poo? I really don't know!! Ahhh


Yeah I dont have an answer for you--and the articles is on human waste and excretions, but I think that pet waste is probably contributing too.... something to think about....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Yeah I dont have an answer for you--and the articles is on human waste and excretions, but I think that pet waste is probably contributing too.... something to think about....


 I feel like dog waste removal is just choosing from the better evils...

I am actually shopping for new poop bags right now... I usually use Earth Rated (I bought a huge display case full of them last year and they finally ran out), but apparently their bags are not actually biodegradable, but oxo-degradable or something... Not sure which brand to go with now


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Outdoor trash with a biodegradable bag if he poops during the walk. If he poops right out front (like in the mornings), I usually bring some toilet paper and grab it and take it upstairs to flush it. I do realize this is not always possible, especially for people with big dogs who have big poops... but my dog is 7 lbs so his poops are maybe the size of a tootsie roll... it just seems like a waste to use a single poop bag for that lol.
> 
> I read David Suzuki's blog post about how biodegradable bags can't really biodegrade in the conditions of a trash dump, so I have been trying to be more environmentally friendly.


If Manna's poops were that small I would do the same thing lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Flaming said:


> If Manna's poops were that small I would do the same thing lol.


Hahahaha I want to do a Manna-Meeko comparison of everything!! It would be too funny.

I am afraid to ask about how big Manna's poos are...


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hahahaha I want to do a Manna-Meeko comparison of everything!! It would be too funny.
> 
> I am afraid to ask about how big Manna's poos are...


A little bit bigger than my own, they are *MAN SIZED POOPS!*. ROFL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Flaming said:


> A little bit bigger than my own, they are *MAN SIZED POOPS!*. ROFL


That is pretty terrifying LOL I always wondered if giant dog breed owners needed special poop bags. I know they have XL sizes in some brands lol!!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i think dog poop under the kitchen sink matters. lol.



Chichan said:


> We change our garbage everyday and use odor neutralizing bags for dog poop, so we just use the regular garbage.





doggiepop said:


> is the "regular garbage" indoors and if it is where is it stored?





Chichan said:


> Does it matter?
> Just under the sink.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> i think dog poop under the kitchen sink matters. lol.


and yet no reason is provided,
why did you bother wasting both our time with that post?

edit: lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We have a dog poop bucket in our backyard. The yard gets picked up 3-4 times a week (we have a large poop scoop). When the bag gets full, we change it and the full bag gets taken to the dump with the rest of the garbage. 

On walks and trips, I have tons of poop bags, and we toss it into the nearest garbage can.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i didn't waste my time and you didn't waste my time by putting
dog poop in the kitchen trash. i'm amuzed, dog poop in the kitchen trash.



doggiepop said:


> i think dog poop under the kitchen sink matters. lol.





Chichan said:


> and yet no reason is provided,
> why did you bother wasting both our time with that post?
> 
> edit: lol.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> i didn't waste my time and you didn't waste my time by putting
> dog poop in the kitchen trash. i'm amuzed, dog poop in the kitchen trash.


Thanks for contributing nothing as per usual.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

taquitos said:


> I feel like dog waste removal is just choosing from the better evils...
> 
> I am actually shopping for new poop bags right now... I usually use Earth Rated (I bought a huge display case full of them last year and they finally ran out), but apparently their bags are not actually biodegradable, but oxo-degradable or something... Not sure which brand to go with now


Argh... that's annoying. I like those. 

What about using a poop scoop and paper bags?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

lighten up. how many people put dog poop in there kitchen trash can? i find that amuzing.
actually the thread is amuzing.



Chichan said:


> Thanks for contributing nothing as per usual.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> Argh... that's annoying. I like those.
> 
> What about using a poop scoop and paper bags?


Me too. I loved the thickness and that they were sturdy.

I thought of that, but apparently paper bags are just as wasteful as plastic bags... it's like you can't win!!  I really wish my municipality had a compost bin for animal poop. I would totally use it and just use compostable bags...


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

doggiepop said:


> lighten up. how many people put dog poop in there kitchen trash can? i find that amuzing.
> actually the thread is amuzing.


Amusing.

It's probably a lot more common than you imagine.
I googled searched it and it didn't come up as an oddity, nor did any of my friends think it was a strange practice when I texted them about it.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> That is pretty terrifying LOL I always wondered if giant dog breed owners needed special poop bags. I know they have XL sizes in some brands lol!!


Yup xl bags or a rake

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

doggiepop said:


> lighten up. how many people put dog poop in there kitchen trash can? i find that amuzing.
> actually the thread is amuzing.


Because the trash always has such nice things in it? Seriously, it's trash. I think most people keep their trash can in the kitchen, and actually put trash in it now and then. I'm glad you're so easily amused.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I've accidently left full poop bags in the flexi pocket pack. Couldn't smell a thing unless I opened the closet door where the leashes are kept and it didn't even smell all that horrible, sort of like wet potting soil. My kitchen trash can smell a lot worse than that. Good thing that is kept in the sink cupboard.

Not putting poop bags in the kitchen trash however. They go right into the regular trash can. I use a produce bag or plastic garbage bag to pick up poop in the back yard and leave it hidden to use several times before it is tied and thrown away. Not going to compost the stuff. I tried doing that with rabbit poop and it was horrible. Probably did it wrong but I am going to stick to composting yard waste. We back up to a water way too, with a couple small dogs don't know how much could run off and I don't have much run off in the first place but still might be a bad idea.

Since the smell isn't contained by the bag I won't throw out full bags into neighbor's trash unless they are there and say fine. Well, I won't use somebody's trash can anyway but especially not poop bags. I avoided putting them in trash cans next to picnic tables or benches at the park but now the cans are covered so I will do that. Same with cans near stores, if covered fine if uncovered and where people sit/eat won't leave them there.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

Boy I'm grateful I live out a ways! Just toss it in the woods surrounding the house! LOL Didn't realize it was such a dilemma for city/suburban dwellers! :laugh:


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

never thought I'd see such a lengthy discussion about where we throw out the poo...

surprised it didn't end at the 2nd post


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

In our area you're technically not allowed to throw it in the trash. You can get fined if they catch you, but I think it's one of those rules that's not really enforced unless you're throwing away huge amounts.

You're SUPPOSED to flush it or bury it.

We bag it and throw it in the outside garbage can.


----------



## elliesbelly (Apr 23, 2014)

we have a dedicated poop barrel outside .. bag it and tossed in lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

After we collect it in a bucket once every few weeks we walk it out to the field on the edge of the property and dump it. We live on multiple acreage which is again surrounded by multiple acreage. We always dump it in the same spot far away from the house or walking areas.


----------

